# Suche Hilfe für die programmierung einer FM 357-2



## sps-martin (9 Februar 2005)

Hallo leute,

suche Unterstützung für die Programmierung einer FM 357-2 mit 4 Achsen.

Soll ein Händlingssystem werden.

vielen Dank im voraus.

Martin


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

hallo martin,

wir haben 3-achssteuerungen für Motornummernpräger in der automobilindustrie mit der FM357-2 realisiert und könnten (allerdings als firma) unterstützung anbieten.
wenn interesse besteht: email oder anruf genügt.

grüße aus berlin
von Lutz


----------



## lbuenger (10 Februar 2005)

hallo martin, 

jetzt noch einmal, aber diesmal angemeldet.

wir haben 3-achssteuerungen für Motornummernpräger in der automobilindustrie mit der FM357-2 realisiert und könnten (allerdings als firma) unterstützung anbieten. 
wenn interesse besteht: email oder anruf genügt. 

grüße aus berlin 
von Lutz


----------

